# Is it safe for goats eat citrus fruits and peels?



## kiddoe

Would they be too acidic for them, would it be safe for their rumins? How about coconut?

What fruits, vegetables, or grown foods that are safe for humans are NOT okay for a goat to consume?


----------



## crocee

Here is a general list of safe and not safe plants for goats. Orange, grapefruit, lemon, and other citrus are on the safe list.

*http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm*


----------



## StaceyRosado

citrus is fine - mine love it

pitted fruits are ok but NOT the pits - also pitted fruit trees are dangerous for goats


----------



## liz

Just about any fruit you eat your goats may or may not like... mine will eat oranges, grapefruit, bananas, apples, peaches and grapes....most often the skins first 

I do wash any fruit I buy from the grocery before I eat it as well as before my goats get it, any that I grow or pick myself, knowing there are no pesticides used they get "natural".

As Stacey said though, pitted fruits are ok, but do remove the pits and any stem or leaf from the fruit before giving them.

And...most goats love strawberries, however only one of mine likes them.


----------



## Centermile

My gals love oranges, lemons, grapefruit and all varieties of mandarin/tangerines. 
Pitted fruits. That has always been very confusing to me.
As I understand it today &#8230; goats can eat say, peaches and plums, but the pit must be removed first.
Do I have that right?
But leaves and branches of said fruit trees are forever on the naughty list.


----------



## crocee

The leaves are safe as long as they are on the tree or totally dry. Its the in between that makes them toxic. You can't cut a branch off or pull the leaves and give them because in the process of wilting/dying they convert to a toxic substance that's bad for goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado

not always are they safe on the tree -- had goats get to wild cherry and got very sick. I dont mess with any form of pitted fruit trees.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I had two peach trees in my yard and just cut them down without a second thought. I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## Texas.girl

Mine love oranges. In fact I have to hide them or they will steal them. I am happy to give them the pealing but I want the fruit for myself. I have given them grapefruit peelings but none were eaten.


----------



## Tabbytabtab

Mine love oranges as well. I have a pear tree in my yard and two of my goats will eat the skin off the pears when they fall to the ground. The rest of them want nothing to do with the pears though. I think that is the only two fruits I have ever offered. I don't know if pears are safe for goats as I only have two that just eat the skin but all of them will eat oranges and they love them.


----------



## RositaSchaefer

You will need to offer your goats citrus fruits, maybe they will like it


----------



## toth boer goats

In moderation of course.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess

My goats get all the house scraps, except what the dog eats to keep them from eating,  Banana peels, orange peels, lemons, what ever gets thrown out generally they eat.


----------



## Tanya

My two go crazy over nartjies, apples and bananas. Grapes are like goatnip for them. They love pinapple... but not allot of it. I do give them pumpkin and some tomatoe. They only eat banana skin... the rest is like I am giving them poison. But it is good to change treats up a bit. Oh and nuts. My two go crazy for nuts... especially brazille nuts...


----------



## TCOLVIN

I tried to feed lemon leaves off my lemon trees and one or two ate a couple but the others thought I was crazy. Walnut tree I’ve had no luck with any of my goats eating. It would be good for worms but they won’t touch them.


----------



## AndersonRanch

TCOLVIN said:


> I tried to feed lemon leaves off my lemon trees and one or two ate a couple but the others thought I was crazy. Walnut tree I’ve had no luck with any of my goats eating. It would be good for worms but they won’t touch them.


Certain things they like at certain times of years. Mine will eat thistles and even tar weed when it’s young. Live oak leaves only after its dried out and have fallen and stinging nettles once they have died off. I find the goats so fascinating on what they will and will not eat and when they do eat it. Your leaves might be the same deal, but who knows if it’s early they like it or later. Might be something to play with and see.


----------

